# Methyltrienolone



## heartofalion (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not asking for a source for oral tren, but is it worth it for me to keep looking? I only know of a few manufacturers of it and have seen a dozen legit guys with the GP and the Kalpa, but nobody has had them stocked that I've seen in awhile. If someone knows that I'm SOL then I'll just stop looking and use it as an excuse (as if I need one) to go nuts with Tren Ace.

And what are everyone's thoughts on the next best thing for comparable results? I know nothing really touches it, but what could I put together to head that direction? I've done most orals across the spectrum of toxicity. I don't have faith in P-tren just yet, but it sounded exciting at first.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 5, 2012)

it's actualy not that great, i've used GP brand.




trenbolone is best


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

I've seen alot of ups and downs with reviews. I've never ran it but I'm always interested in trying new compounds


----------



## overburdened (Dec 7, 2012)

I've seen others make decent gains off it.. but in exchange for the level of toxicity, I would say it's not worth it, unless you have a specific reason in mind why you MUST run MT...

Until you are comfortable with trying ptren, I would say halo and tren(ace or enanth) together makes for one killer combo!

I should add that I have never personally tried methyltren due to it's liver toxicity... I've used mibolerone(cheque drops), that's as toxic as I've gone....


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 9, 2012)

I've had some of this stuff before. GP brand 250mcg each. Honestly, it's not as good as P-Tren in my opinion. You can use 1mg Methyltren safely or you can use 12-16mg of P-Tren safely and with much less side effects and much better results.  I would almost go as far as to say that methyltren is to anavar as methamphetamine is to cocaine. Amplified similar results with much less dose and money but nobody in their right mind smokes methamphetamine....


----------



## overburdened (Dec 9, 2012)

passing the upper region of 'dosing' on ptren actually makes it slightly LESS effective.  6-8 mg daily is 'common' , much past 10mg ed, you are not getting the results you would, if you stay around the 8-10mg mark per day... More is NOT better with this compound!


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree. I was purely speaking in a dose to side effect sense. Ive dosed up to 16mg for a series of three days and noticed no sides except for a little anxiety but that was helpful in the gym. I run 8-10mg ed. Since it's a solution it is hard to get an exact dose. Anyone found a good way to cap this stuff yet?


----------



## overburdened (Dec 9, 2012)

the_riddler said:


> I agree. I was purely speaking in a dose to side effect sense. Ive dosed up to 16mg for a series of three days and noticed no sides except for a little anxiety but that was helpful in the gym. I run 8-10mg ed. Since it's a solution it is hard to get an exact dose. Anyone found a good way to cap this stuff yet?



It should be very easy to dose it with a dosing syringe or graduated dropper(you can get graduated droppers at any pharmacy... for children's meds.. they will measure down to .25ml accurately)

It can be capped, but unless you are VERY experienced with capping, it's just a bad idea, due to the tiny dosages...  Also, it works far better as a solution in alcohol(probably because some bypasses the gut that way, and is pulled through the mucous membrane and into the lymph system....  this is just a theory)...  Two people taking it those two different methods(caps, solution), the person taking the solution tends to notice more of the positive effects of it....  So, I would not cap it if it were me(I am taking the oral solution atm.. and would not trade that out for caps, regardless of the nasty taste...)


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah the alcohol theory is what I was thinking too. Put half. Ml of peppermint extract in it. Takes the alcohol sting right out.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't think it is worth it for the toxicity personally...
trene or ace man...


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 10, 2012)

I ran injectable methyltrienolone for 3 weeks at 2.5mg. Best stuff, ever. Even the oral methyltrienolone treated me amazingly - made superdrol and A50s seem like skittles in a comparison of strength.



blergs. said:


> I don't think it is worth it for the toxicity personally...
> trene or ace man...


Honestly, it didn't affect badly... almost all my values remained in the normal ranges for my 3wks cycle.




It's by far my favorite steroid, followed by test prop.


----------



## SupaSwole (Dec 10, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> it's actualy not that great, i've used GP brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've used a very good source for oral tren and wasn't impressed. I'm not one to preach all the side effects. It's your body , if you want to fuck it up that's your business but the oral tren wasn't very effective for me.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes I have it. Great strength gains very harsh can be oral or injectable dose differs depending how it is administered.

MTR Metribolone 3mg/ml


----------



## oufinny (Jan 21, 2013)

With the success of Ptren for many, that is the way to go.  AY you should look into it and talk to OverBurden about it.  Would be nice to have it already made and just add it to an order .


----------



## DaPulse (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry to ask, but what is P-Tren? I just got some OT from GP and have ran TAce and TEnth before but I have not heard of P-Tren. Thanks


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 22, 2013)

DaPulse said:


> Sorry to ask, but what is P-Tren? I just got some OT from GP and have ran TAce and TEnth before but I have not heard of P-Tren. Thanks



Basically it doesn't exist or it is not what it is claimed to be:
http://anabolicsteroidforums.com/showthread.php/4089-Anyone-tried-the-Metribolone


If you want to know about MTR (oral tren) look here:
http://anabolicsteroidforums.com/showthread.php/8027-What-exactly-is-Metritbelone


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 22, 2013)

oufinny said:


> With the success of Ptren for many, that is the way to go.  AY you should look into it and talk to OverBurden about it.  Would be nice to have it already made and just add it to an order .



We already talked about this LOL see the first link i posted above.  We did look into it.  We would love a non hepatoxic oral tren "p-tren" is not the answer.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 24, 2013)

First of all, methyltren and tren are not the same drugs...not even close. MT is NOT an oral version of tren, so MT should not be considered a variant of Trenbolone.  It is its own drug, with its own unique effects on the body...a completely seperate steroid.  Whenever a steroid is methylated, such as the case here, it becomes an entirely different compound.  Sometimes, adding a methyl group to the parent steroid results in a drug which displays similar visiual effects, but many times it changes the compound so much that there is virtually no similarity between the 2 drugs.  Regardless, once a steroid has been methylated, it should be viewed as seperate from the parent drug.  

For example, would anyone ever say that Dianabol and EQ are the same?  Would anyone compare the two or say they are similar?  Is dianabol considered to be s suitable replacment for boldenone...or vice versa?  No, yet dianabol is nothing more than methylated boldenone...that's it.  The same molecular modification was made to boldenone, as was made to trenbolone...and added methylgroup.  The thing with steroids is that as soon as we make a single change to the molecule, it becomes a completely different drug, no matter how small or insignificant this change may seem to be.  It helps to remember that ALL steroids...every single one of them, are nothing more than modifications to the testosterone molecule.  

For this reason, MT should not be likened to tren simply because it has a similar chemical sructure.  Hell, many steroids have an almost identical chemical structure, with only minor molecular changes differentiating the various AAS.  The reason so many people tend to view these drugs as very similar is beause of their similar sounding name.  If Dianabol was called Methylboldenone, many people would likely encounter the same confusion betwee the two.

When it comes to outward effects, MT and tren are similar.  However, if mass & strength is the goal, then in my opinion tren is the better drug, as its lack of liver toxicity allows for a much larger dosing amount to be utilized for a longer period of time, thereby producing greater results in the long-run.  Still, MT has its place.  I think it is a great drug for short-term strength gains and enhanced aggressivness.


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 24, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> First of all, methyltren and tren are not the same drugs...not even close. MT is NOT an oral version of tren, so MT should not be considered a variant of Trenbolone.  It is its own drug, with its own unique effects on the body...a completely seperate steroid.  Whenever a steroid is methylated, such as the case here, it becomes an entirely different compound.  Sometimes, adding a methyl group to the parent steroid results in a drug which displays similar visiual effects, but many times it changes the compound so much that there is virtually no similarity between the 2 drugs.  Regardless, once a steroid has been methylated, it should be viewed as seperate from the parent drug.
> 
> For example, would anyone ever say that Dianabol and EQ are the same?  Would anyone compare the two or say they are similar?  Is dianabol considered to be s suitable replacment for boldenone...or vice versa?  No, yet dianabol is nothing more than methylated boldenone...that's it.  The same molecular modification was made to boldenone, as was made to trenbolone...and added methylgroup.  The thing with steroids is that as soon as we make a single change to the molecule, it becomes a completely different drug, no matter how small or insignificant this change may seem to be.  It helps to remember that ALL steroids...every single one of them, are nothing more than modifications to the testosterone molecule.
> 
> ...



You are correct.  I used that term oral turn rather loosely.  The effects of MTR are much more like the affects of tren compared to the difference between EQ and Whom, but even the crazy difference in dosing is enough to fit what you are saying.  As far as Tren and MTR, for practical purposes considering MTR as  super Tren isn't unreasonable, As long as the differences in dosing and toxicity are understood.  I say this because in terms of  intensity and recovery MTR is quite similar to tren... only more so (super).
You're right.


----------

